# Pakistan Defence on Facebook



## EagleEyes

This is a treat for those on the facebook.

Pakistan Defence | Facebook

Join us!

_and remember we are also on twitter...http://twitter.com/defencepk_

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## abbasniazi

I am there with you Guys, both on Facebook and twitter...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

we already had a facebook page, bezerk made it a few months back.


----------



## EagleEyes

Join this one.. Bezerk will delete the other.


----------



## FlyingEagle

Me two on face book


----------



## FlyingEagle

abbasniazi said:


> I am there with you Guys, both on Facebook and twitter...



Yes you and Owais Usmani are recognized

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Bang Bang thats good...


----------



## s90

Joined!


----------



## Enigma SIG

Cool; i've joined


----------



## Moin91

joined...............


----------



## abbasniazi

Great to see so many members joining there, None of the Indian members have joined as yet, we are waiting for the remaining members to come and join with us there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Comet

joined it.... not too many members there.


----------



## Wingman

Very nice, I have joined...


----------



## FireFighter

Joined. 


it appears that everyone here is from Pakistan. any canadian members here? or ppl from Lahore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Hang on web master me 2 commin  , im on my afterburner


----------



## EagleEyes

Who has the ownership to the Pakistan Defence Forum group. I would like to make him the admin of the facebook page. Rana Mutk is his name, please join the fan page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

join


----------



## Skies

Post Removed!


----------



## Ali Ad

Pakistan-Iran-Turkey confederation


----------



## courageneverdies

SELF-DELETED


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Yeah..joined


----------



## FreekiN

joined the group


----------



## Rapunzel

joined!!!!!


----------



## Barrett

I'm there.


----------



## Super Falcon

where i dont get it sir


----------



## owais.usmani

Super Falcon said:


> where i dont get it sir



what you don't get??? Joining facebook or joining the PDF fanpage on facebook???


----------



## courageneverdies

Pakistan Defence Fanpage on Facebook is about to reach a threshold of a thousand members. This number is appreciable in a small lapse of time. 

Congrats to Webmaster and all there and here.

KIT Over


----------



## waraich66

Joined , but dont know who is who?


----------



## Tiger Awan

Fundamentalist said:


> Joined , but dont know who is who?




same probelm with me

must work out a solution


----------



## fawwaxs

I joined the fan page and group.


----------



## courageneverdies

Fundamentalist said:


> Joined , but dont know who is who?



For this there have been a post under discussion regarding the screen names of members on PDF. None took interest but still is there so if people are interested now to tell there IDs of PDF, they can reveal them there.

KIT Over


----------



## courageneverdies

Here is two week's summary for the Facebook Page: Pakistan Defence. (April 13-25, 2010)

+112 Fans these two weeks (1,847 total Fans)
58 Interactions, 30 Likes, 18 Comments, 10 Wall Posts (45 last week)

Post Quality 27.3%

728 visits to your page this week(798 visits last week)

KIT Over


----------



## WAQAS119

joined ..................... good work by Admins...


----------



## Huda

how can i join this group on facebook 
i mean group name ??


----------



## Areesh

StealthQL-707PK said:


> Group name is Pakistan Defence ....<<(click it)
> 
> Facebook is sort of changing, if you are interesting to join it. Just press"*LIKE*" on the topside.
> 
> Hope you got it.



Yup I am there.


----------



## asq

FireFighter said:


> Joined.
> 
> 
> it appears that everyone here is from Pakistan. any canadian members here? or ppl from Lahore?



Yes I live in Markham. And I am from Lahore.


----------



## asq

StealthQL-707PK said:


> Group name is Pakistan Defence ....<<(click it)
> 
> Facebook is sort of changing, if you are interesting to join it. Just press"*LIKE*" on the topside.
> 
> Hope you got it.



I am looking for CLICK and can't find it, can some one help.


----------



## Huda

StealthQL-707PK said:


> Group name is Pakistan Defence ....<<(click it)
> 
> Facebook is sort of changing, if you are interesting to join it. Just press"*LIKE*" on the topside.
> 
> Hope you got it.


no please help me


----------



## Hyde

huda said:


> no please help me



If you have a facebook account.............. sign in from their.......... then come back to this thread and open the facebook link posted in the first post

Pakistan Defence | Facebook

If you have signed in already - Click on the Button Like - that is on the middle of the page............. and you have joined the group.......... If you have no idea about Facebook - better learn it first as i myself don't like facebook much


----------



## courageneverdies

Here is this week's summary for the Facebook Page: Pakistan Defence (April 26- May 4)

+45 Fans this week (1,885 total Fans)
86 Wall Posts, Comments, and Likes this week (36 last week)
884 visits to your page this week(685 visits last week)

KIT Over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## courageneverdies

Here is this week's summary for the Facebook Page: Pakistan Defence

+46 Fans this week (1,937 total Fans)
11 Wall Posts, Comments, and Likes this week (74 last week)
537 visits to your page this week(875 visits last week)

KIT Over


----------



## courageneverdies

To all members,

We've just crossed 3000 members on our Facebook page. As per this instant, 3014 Facebook members like our Pakistan Defence Page on Facebook.

With regards and best wishes,

KIT Over n Out


----------



## EagleEyes

Can the current admin of the page contact me by sending me their email via PM (Rana). There is a permission issue.


----------



## roach

Joined....
I think I'm like, the only Indian member


----------



## INDIAN007

roach said:


> Joined....
> I think I'm like, the only Indian member



i am Next 2 u


----------



## EgO Boy

Yes i will join the page without clicking "LIKE".


----------



## courageneverdies

INDIAN007 said:


> i am Next 2 u



We have 20 Indian friends on this page.

KIT Over n Out


----------



## Pak1Samurai

joined...........


----------



## AUz

*Just joined the page *


----------



## Tajdar adil

abbasniazi said:


> I am there with you Guys, both on Facebook and twitter...



How i join defence.pk on facebook sir.


----------



## DesiGuy

Tajdar adil said:


> How i join defence.pk on facebook sir.





Pakistan Defence | Facebook


click on "add as a friend".


----------



## Super Falcon

well sooner im also going to join but sir webby you have to fix the probleum of my posts im posting as many as 20 posts but my posts only move one number forward it is not working normally as it moves gives number after every single post when we post it moves posts total forward


----------



## Last Hope

Are we gonna get paid or what?


----------



## PahariGuy

wow.... thats great


----------



## Luftwaffe

Hello dear Webmaster, Are you advertising facebook by slapping facebook button on Top of every page that is so not good just ruining the look & feel and the importance of defence forum. This is one bad marketing. 

What is this? See the image.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Luftwaffe said:


> Hello dear Webmaster, Are you advertising facebook by slapping facebook button on Top of every page that is so not good just ruining the look & feel and the importance of defence forum. This is one bad marketing.
> 
> What is this? See the image.


The feature will now allow new users/viewers to join the forum/comment using their facebook login info.

It is a feature a lot of mainstream sites have adopted - see the Washington Post, Politico etc.

Instead of making users go through the process of signing in and entering their information, they can use their existing Facebook accounts.


----------



## fd24

I think anything that spreads the great name is a good idea - lets face it so many people nowadays live on facebook!


----------



## genmirajborgza786

hey i joind will people find out about about my id on pdf ?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

genmirajborgza786 said:


> hey i joind will people find out about about my id on pdf ?


You do not have to join if you are already a member - the feature is primarily for new users who may want to comment, but not go through a long registration process to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

genmirajborgza786 said:


> hey i joind will people find out about about my id on pdf ?



You can just link the PDF account with FB account, by clicking on it while logged in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

If i post some thing here- will it come on my fb profile?-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## travian

no, u should post in fb


----------



## Abdul Quddoos

No one is posting there on regular basis..!


----------

